# Iver Johnson? Archbar



## DanielKj (Apr 13, 2018)

I just got this bike and don't know anything about it.  I think the frame and cranks are original, but thats all.
Has holes for a Iver Johnson head badge I think.  New World head badge was added.  What is the seat post? Any Idea of year? Serial number 109765. I think it may have been a 28" wheels but has 26" forks.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## catfish (Apr 13, 2018)

Looks like an Iver.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 13, 2018)

Nice and tall


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Apr 13, 2018)

Nice early Iver with some not Iver parts .. 1910's ish


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 13, 2018)

Fork and badge are incorrect


----------



## DanielKj (Apr 13, 2018)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Fork and badge are incorrect



Do you have any idea what year the forks would be?
Does the seat post with the nut on top date it?
Thanks


----------



## Mike Rosseau (Apr 13, 2018)

The frame would date to about 1901-1902. Almost everything else is 1930 and later. Crankset is wrong too, It should have the earlier version with a different chainring and the lock nut on the drive side. I'm a tall guy and if you decide to let it go I have a 1910's Columbia frame/fork/crankset I would trade. I wouldn't need your wheels, fenders, seat, fork, pedals, chain, or grips if that would make shipping easier.


----------



## Duchess (Apr 14, 2018)

Mine's probably 1912 with a 195xxx serial number, so your frame is definitely old. As others have said, it's an IJ crank, but post 1912. I think you're right about the rest of the assessment. Stem looks right, though.

How's the standover height on it? Mine's the small frame (though, 28" wheels) and I'm 5'11" with longish legs and I don't clear the frame by much at all, yet with the seat raised and one of those more modern cheesy 6-piece clamps on top of the fully extended stem, it's still just short of allowing full leg extension.


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 14, 2018)

A schwiver


----------



## Bikermaniac (Apr 15, 2018)

1907 - 1908 according to my data base. Nice find. I just sold the correct badge a few days ago.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 15, 2018)

That arch geometry, with the tube connection, was only used around 1908-9.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Apr 15, 2018)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> That arch geometry, with the tube connection, was only used around 1908-9.




The frame coincides with the 1908 catalog as you say, but the number is earlier. How many units you will say they produced a year? I'm trying to pin point the year exactly.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 15, 2018)

Bikermaniac said:


> The frame coincides with the 1908 catalog as you say, but the number is earlier. How many units you will say they produced a year? I'm trying to pin point the year exactly.



I’m not sure. IJ did not keep very exact records.


----------



## Handyman (Apr 16, 2018)

Very nice tall frame Iver........................needs quite a lot of TLC, but could be a real beauty.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Duchess (Apr 16, 2018)

From looking at other serial numbers, it seems like they probably averaged roughly 20k bikes/year, which could definitely put it in the 1907-08 range.


----------

